
Study:Cardiogram and Apple Watch accurately determine atrial fibrillation - the_rock_says
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/21/cardiogram-atrial-fibrillation/
======
brandonb
Hi all! I'm a co-founder at Cardiogram and a co-author on this study -- please
let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
the_rock_says
I think there's an inconsistency with the title of the article and what's
mentioned. The title suggests that the study used 'Cardiogram and Apple
watch'. However in the article it says that other wearable were also part of
this study:

> Now, the startup is reaching a new milestone, this morning publishing the
> first large-N peer-reviewed clinical study showing that the Apple Watch and
> other wearables can detect atrial fibrillation with a high degree of
> accuracy.

